

Browser based 3D Jimmy Fallon Avatar reads and acts out live tweets - bitaxel
http://www.frazyfallon.com/

======
MayorOfMonkeys
The goat is definitely the star of the show here! Cool to see what's possible
with the Twitter API!

~~~
bitaxel
Thanks! Here is why we created this:
[http://www.frazy.co/#!frazyfallon/c1djs](http://www.frazy.co/#!frazyfallon/c1djs)

------
gmacdoo
great use of webgl, what was it built on?

~~~
bitaxel
thanks gmadoo! We built it on playcanvas.com

